# Comparing Malts



## razz (7/12/06)

Anyone have a link or spreadsheet for comparing different types of malts ? I'm looking at a recipe on the Northernbrewer website and it calls for Victory malt.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/06)

Razz

For all those non-existent (in Oz) American Victory/Honey/Biscuit "kitchen sink" malts et al I usually have a pretty inprecise rule of thumb. They can probably be subbed by either Munich II, Amber or Melanoidin Malt.  

Probably won't make the recipe "exactly" the same but pretty similar nonetheless.

Warren -


----------



## razz (7/12/06)

Thanks Warren, it's only 5% of the recipe anyway.  
Still keen for a link or spreadsheet, there is one kicking around but I can't find it.


----------



## Stuster (7/12/06)

There's this one, razz. As with the hop one, they're not exact equivalents. The Weyermann ones look a little out to me. :unsure: But... better than nothing I guess. 

View attachment Malt_Comparisons.xls


----------



## bigfridge (7/12/06)

razz said:


> Thanks Warren, it's only 5% of the recipe anyway.
> Still keen for a link or spreadsheet, there is one kicking around but I can't find it.



You can read a description of the common US malts here. This may help to work out any suitable substitutes.


----------



## razz (7/12/06)

Thanks Stuster and Bigfridge.


----------



## yeungnut (7/12/06)

British Amber is a reasonable substitute for Victory Malt.

Cheers Phil Y


----------

